# How are you doing today?



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought it'd be nice to make a thread like this  so see title :3


----------



## Chromie (Oct 10, 2013)

I lost all my New Leaf data...so I'm doing good.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm doing ok I guess....my room's almost finished in the basement so I'm pretty excited for it. Will hopefully move in it tomorrow...

@Chromie: OUCH!! My condolences, man! >.O


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm okay, thanks for asking.

Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday = no college. So I have that long weekend to look forward to. Happy Thanksgiving Canada. xo


----------



## puppy (Oct 10, 2013)

im great.
not doing anything in school tomorrow because its college day and we're listening to some speaker i guess idk the important thing is no school work.

and saturday is XY very exciTE


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2013)

Today was so much better than yesterday. I had classes then our university did a huge homecoming parade because Texas is huge on homecoming. It was pretty fun! My mood has been really crappy so that helped me loosen up.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 10, 2013)

Chromie said:


> I lost all my New Leaf data...so I'm doing good.


Wow, that sucks. Sorry to hear that :c

I'm exhausted. Just got home from work, and have to go back tomorrow morning for a long day. Not looking forward to it. Working all weekend, hoping to have time to pick up XY and find sometime to play. Other than that I'm pretty good. Probably going to watch some movies on Netflix and relax the rest of the night.


----------



## Mino (Oct 10, 2013)

D-D-Drunk/10.

Don't drink kiddos.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 11, 2013)

Mino said:


> D-D-Drunk/10.
> 
> Don't drink kiddos.



Smoke weed everyday.


I'm fine with the NL loss really. Pok?mon will cheer me up!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 11, 2013)

i fell in a pool of acid and im sinking


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, I've only started my day with a classic French movie.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 11, 2013)

I went to the movies today and saw Gravity.

It was pretty cool.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 11, 2013)

Chromie said:


> I lost all my New Leaf data...so I'm doing good.



Oh man. ;; I feel really sorry for you... 'specially if your town was looking pretty awesome too. :c

Anyway, well these past few days have been bad, for me. School's been so crappy... People are just... Ugh. I just give up with people, I suppose. I just hate constantly being treated like I have no feelings because I don't talk much. Thankfully, in school, academically, I'm doing really well so it's keeping me going. Anyway, next week is technically my last week of school before my "half term". So the week after next, I have my work experience which I am really looking forward to... A tiny bit nervous, but I think it'll be okay, and then after that week is over, I have a week off.

But after all that happens though, I've got lots to worry about. Not fun but... Eh... I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm doing great. Moving into a house with my boyfriend this weekend so I'm feeling almost excited


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2013)

Just woke up about an hour or so ago(if even) and am enjoying a nice cup of coffee w/ pumpkin pie spice creamer...yum!


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm a little tired, and a little cold, but other than that, I'm doing all right.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm getting XY at midnight so I'm doing good.


----------



## ben_nyc (Oct 11, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> I'm okay, thanks for asking.
> 
> Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday = no college. So I have that long weekend to look forward to. Happy Thanksgiving Canada. xo



I didn't know Canada had Thanksgiving holiday.  Very nice!  ^_^  Most will have turkey for dinner then?

Opps, I'm dog watching this weekend, sos I'm excited to see Brick!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

I also don't have school on Fridays at all, so I'm happy.


----------



## puppy (Oct 11, 2013)

today was ... bahhh
it started off pretty okay
then i got to pre-cal and i got upset because the teacher gave me a 73 for a test grade b'c apparently my work didn't support my answer, which was right, even though that was the exact work i used to get the answer and i dont understand how he can say the work doesnt support the answer when it clearly supports the answer?????? i am still stale about that and probably will be for a while because i needed that grade to be better


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

To those who have had good days: YAY!  I'm glad you guys are happy ^^

To those who have had bad days: I hope your days get better!


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm feeling very wary of a spider that's been hanging around in my bathroom, it's probably because my Stepdad (who has Arachnophobia) brought up false widows today and the recent story of the guy who got a nasty infection from being bitten by one. 

Luckily, the spider in my bathroom doesn't look like one from when I got to have a good look at it from a reasonable distance. Still, I might have to consider getting it out.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 14, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> I'm feeling very wary of a spider that's been hanging around in my bathroom, it's probably because my Stepdad (who has Arachnophobia) brought up false widows today and the recent story of the guy who got a nasty infection from being bitten by one.
> 
> Luckily, the spider in my bathroom doesn't look like one from when I got to have a good look at it from a reasonable distance. Still, I might have to consider getting it out.



Yeah I had heard about the false widows that are invading the UK recently. I know there's been quite a few spotted where I live, and in towns nearby but I don't think it's really much to worry about? Last I checked only 30 were found and not many people were injured at all, and even when they were they were treated just fine. I know they look scary and all, but seriously, the chances of you finding one in your home are very, VERY slim. If we're all keeping our eyes peeled, getting rid of them, then eventually they'll all disappear again and we have no reason to worry. That being said though, I did hear about the infection and I've heard people making up fake stories about it too. It isn't really TOO bad, it can only be potentially dangerous and harmful to you if you're allergic to the venom! I hope this can put your mind at rest a tiny bit, I don't like spiders either and I was really scared every time I felt something tickle or brush against me lol. :x

Anyway, that was off topic. I'm doing okay today I guess... Feeling cold, and I've kinda been having loads of mood swings recently. I really want X so when I'm feeling crappy I can bury myself under my bedsheets and just block myself off from the world for a while. ;; I've also found I've kinda gotten a shorter temper recently too but... eh. Oh well. Besides that, I am okay. Looking forward to next week~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

Remember that bad times
Are just times that are bad ~

Have a great day


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Remember that bad times
> Are just times that are bad ~
> 
> Have a great day



This is Katrina's catchphrase.  I like saying it a lot in real life too, lol


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2013)

Bad. My 3DS is still broken 63 more days until I get a Pokemon 3DS XL. DECEMBER  18TH ;-;


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 16, 2013)

^ Your time will come


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 17, 2013)

Today's pretty sucky. I'm a pretty social person at school but today I was just sick and felt awful, and then I heard someone talking behind my back. I'm really young looking so it's been a hassle because people always look down on me despite being the same age, or even typically older, than them. I get the comments all the time when people meet that they, "can't believe your _that_ age...."
So anyways my friend (who wasn't extremely tasteful in telling me) told me this. Plus, I took a nap and woke up at 11 PM without my HW done and I'm just finishing now at 1 AM. 

So....not good xD


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Today's pretty sucky. I'm a pretty social person at school but today I was just sick and felt awful, and then I heard someone talking behind my back. I'm really young looking so it's been a hassle because people always look down on me despite being the same age, or even typically older, than them. I get the comments all the time when people meet that they, "can't believe your _that_ age...."
> So anyways my friend (who wasn't extremely tasteful in telling me) told me this. Plus, I took a nap and woke up at 11 PM without my HW done and I'm just finishing now at 1 AM.
> 
> So....not good xD



well ur in a bit of a pickle then, arent u.


----------



## Souji (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm really tired and would love to take a nap or someting, but I have to pick up a friend from our bus station as they're coming over for the weekend. u-u


----------



## Thunder (Oct 17, 2013)

My oatmeal didn't explode in the microwave, so I'm in pretty high spirits.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm doing good so far today. ;; I've been having a hard time recently, what with loads of bad news that has just piled on top of me, so it's hard to kinda smile or be happy, for the time being. But hey, as clich? and dumb as it sounds, New Leaf never fails to put a smile on my face, and I've had some really good friends cheer me up recently too. I have a day off school today too which is probably why I'm happy, but I have to go in for some stupid Physics write-up. I really don't like Physics at all, heh. I don't get why I'm forced to do it when I won't even want a job involving that or any of the sciences. :c


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm a bit worried and concerned.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been feeling really weird lately. Nervous, nauseated, and jumpy. I think it's the medicine I'm taking, and I really hope it is.
But today was really good cause my grandparents drove down to my university to meet me for lunch  I hadn't seen them in a while and it was really good getting to see them today!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 17, 2013)

Considering my Self Esteem has been going lower than it should be, I'm not too great.

Also my Grandfather has been diagnosed with Prostate Cancer, And they said they can't cure it but will attempt to extend the time he has left.

It's sad, Considering my other Grandmother died recently from a strong Heart-Attack.

So yeah, not too great on those either.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> My oatmeal didn't explode in the microwave, so I'm in pretty high spirits.



Don't worry, I'll make sure to explode it for you.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

I woke up really sick and I can't miss any more school so I had to go. And I got written up in math because I thought I pulled both of my ear buds out but I didn't and the teacher saw one of them in my ear and thought I was listening to music. She then mocked me because my ear buds are pink and purple. So not-so-great today. :/


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm doing pretty good right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm bad. :[


----------



## Mino (Oct 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> My oatmeal didn't explode in the microwave, so I'm in pretty high spirits.



Your day can't possibly go wrong if you start it with a bowl of oatmeal. Tell me you put some delicious walnuts in that oatmeal.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Considering my Self Esteem has been going lower than it should be, I'm not too great.
> 
> Also my Grandfather has been diagnosed with Prostate Cancer, And they said they can't cure it but will attempt to extend the time he has left.
> 
> ...



Awww, I do hope you get better soon and you enjoy spending time with your grandfather whilst he's still around. ;;

As for me, I've had my fair share of bad news recently, however I had some good news today because my dad bought me the Zelda WiiU!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

bad...too much on my mind...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2013)

Mino said:


> Your day can't possibly go wrong if you start it with a bowl of oatmeal. Tell me you put some delicious walnuts in that oatmeal.



Didn't have, just some butterscotch morsels, peanut butter, brown sugar, butter, milk and raisins (before you say anything shut up raisins are awesome)


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 19, 2013)

raisins are gross sad dried-up grapes


----------



## Touko (Oct 19, 2013)

Uhm... my pet guinea pig had to be put down because she wasn't eating, she had a limp and very low heartbeat and energy.
She was on 3 months old :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 19, 2013)

Himari said:


> Awww, I do hope you get better soon and you enjoy spending time with your grandfather whilst he's still around. ;;


People would actually care? It's touching but I expected people just to ignore my posts like every other time 
Thanks, I admire the support quq


Touko said:


> Uhm... my pet guinea pig had to be put down because she wasn't eating, she had a limp and very low heartbeat and energy.
> She was on 3 months old :c


Reminds me of my Gerbils, One was really sick and wouldn't eat and had to be put down because he wasn't getting better.
Uhh that was canceled since my other Gerbil went cannibal on him.

Otherwise I'm feeling much better today, still not motivated to do any Pixel art though.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm doing fine today, thank you very much for asking. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow because I have to get up extremely early. Oh well... ;x;


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 19, 2013)

I won't get my 3DS back for hours, which means no NL for me! Hurrah! Good thing is, I might be going to my aunt's house today.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 19, 2013)

Touko said:


> Uhm... my pet guinea pig had to be put down because she wasn't eating, she had a limp and very low heartbeat and energy.
> She was on 3 months old :c



Oh no! I am really sorry for the loss of your guinea pig, but like everything else, time heals all wounds! ;; It's saddening and upsetting but then, a few weeks, months later maybe, you'll be able to look back and remember all the lovely memories you had with your guinea pig. I remember the same happened with my old rabbit, we had to get her put down and I was distraught. She was only 2 years old I think, but there was nothing we could have done. I'm just happy she's resting peacefully now. Same happened with my other 2 rabbits... But like I said, I'm over it now, and sure sometimes I think about them and get really upset, but then I just think "well I made sure they had a happy little bunny life on this planet" and it makes me feel better. ^^ 



Hyogo said:


> People would actually care? It's touching but I expected people just to ignore my posts like every other time
> Thanks, I admire the support quq



Yeah yeah, I know how it feels. I made a post earlier on in this thread when I was in a pretty bad way just to vent but it seemed like no one really acknowledged or cared about my post. xD But yes, there are people out there who care so don't worry!! ;; I just thought it might make you feel better just by replying to it. ^^

I'm feeling happy though today, played New Leaf and I'm babysitting tonight. I hope to get some money so I can save up for Pok?mon X! nwn


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm okay because it's Saturday and I didn't have school on Friday.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

meh...same as usual... :/


----------



## Bon (Oct 19, 2013)

All right. My psychopath grandmother invited me to a family dinner to have something to show from her side of the family, I got loads of money and loads of beer. It was nice to see the family but I really can't stand her (-＿- )


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I am pretty frustrated. Right now because my weekend is always ruinned by schoolwork in some way. I have to finish an entire art project tomorrow which I have been behind on since the beginning. Before this project was given to us, my art teacher was saying "take your time... I am very flexible with art projects and won't mind if you need a little more time" so I was taking my time, but then all of a sudden the project was due in two days and was going to be graded as it was. My grade on it was pretty bad. Then, on the due date of this project, a new one was assigned, so I had to work on the project during class instead of doing the new one for like 3 class days, and I am insanely behind. So now I have to finish the entire project tomorrow with crappy paints and no markers or other materials and it is going to be awful. This is all mixed in with other work and trying to juggle 3 games I really want to play, and trying not to make my friend wait too long because I always play these games with him over the Internet. ARRGGHHHH I hate homework so much sometimes >_< I am in eighth grade and would rather go to a year round school with no summer vacation, but have no homework. Also, I am more stressed because I still have the rest of high school to worry about and quite possibly college where all of this stress will be amplified to a whole new level.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm so tired... went to a shopping center today to shop for birthday presents for my nephews and my boyfriend who have their birthday this October.

I also ordered Pokemon X from a game shop, but they'll only have it on next Wednesday. I could get it only on Friday, I can't wait.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm upset because one of my birds died. My friend has to remove the dead bird from the cage, as I'm afraid to touch it.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 21, 2013)

My mom scolded me for bad grades on my exams. My fault, but she didn't need to be THAT angry..... It might be because she's stressed enough of my brother's rebellious nature, though....

....Today I went to a beauty salon for a haircut, too. Feel refreshed. 

I need to study English for my test, but my moods for studying are completely shattered.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2013)

Confident about my speech for English tomorrow


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 21, 2013)

Good...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 21, 2013)

I was extremely tired after school today, so I went to take a nap, the annoying thing is, my mom WILL NOT let me sleep unless I'm going to bed for the night, because she thinks it messes up my "sleeping pattern". The problem is, if I DON'T take a nap, I won't be able to be alert when I do my HW. Nothing can make her understand that teenagers need extra sleep, and that in doing so I'm getting sleep-deprived each day because she never lets me fall asleep.

This is becoming such a problem...I need someone to tell her off.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 21, 2013)

I was having to not go to school today because I had to go to the doctor to get my flu shot.


----------



## ninfia (Oct 22, 2013)

im alright. not too excited about the start of another week and im tired but pretty content


----------



## unravel (Oct 22, 2013)

Bored... I want to have a Pokemon Y badly...


----------



## Farobi (Oct 22, 2013)

Kinda happy. I got my first shiny Pokemon today ^-^


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 22, 2013)

^ Guess I'd be happy to get a Legit one too xP

I'm okay today, Just deleted a few useless messages on my Profile.
Planning to buy Pokemon Y next week, Worth it?


----------



## Mao (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel like someones used my head as a tennis ball.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)

meh...same as usual..


----------



## Majesticgirl (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm miserable suffering from sinus problems


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 22, 2013)

Still searching for a shiny horsea 
But mostly good! thanks for asking


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm okay, actually... My English teacher said my speech was great and my public speaking skills are amazing. Also, I decided to join a best buddies club at my school and we have a party next week during the school day.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 22, 2013)

*Edit:* Nevermind.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm generally a hard person to please, Still, It's appreciated and all but it kinda weirded me out when I read it.

Dunno, I find it freaky when people are too *nice.*


----------



## beffa (Oct 22, 2013)

doing okay. kinda mellow i guess but happy bc lopez


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 22, 2013)

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

It was great! We watched _The Silence of the Lambs_ in school!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm doing better than I was yesterday.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

Meh....tiiiired! ((o_o))


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay, bored but other than that just an average day.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2013)

Started the day off by eating this Nummy breakfast ;o; I know it's reduced, but it was cheap okay :c

So I feel great so far!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 24, 2013)

I found out my boyfriends going away to canada for 4 months :-( I hate it when he goes away!


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I found out my boyfriends going away to canada for 4 months :-( I hate it when he goes away!



o

i cheated on my boyfriend oops


----------



## Torotix (Oct 24, 2013)

My partner lives in canada and I haven't seen him for 9 months, every day is a living nightmare where I live in a house with 8 loud, drinking, dirty obnoxious normal people.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm okay. But I'm a little worried now that I think about it.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Bored as usual. Lol


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 24, 2013)

im doing great
i picked up my books from the library
i got a haircut which i really wanted for a while now (well, it was more of a trim since i kept my old layer cut. but now my hair is much shorter, it's near my shoulders as oppose to below my chest)


but im also very sad because dual destinies came out today and i won't be able to get it soon


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 24, 2013)

My friend, ex-crush, greeted me today by saying "hi freak". Then later he commented that I looked like death. 

He usually has something hurtful to say about me everyday.

I think I need new friends..


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2013)

Doing ok I guess, the same as usual, trying to get by w/ this mental illness...uck.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 25, 2013)

Not very good. I'm tired and my order of Pokemon X haven't arrived on the shop yet even that I went there already 

At least I bought some manga today.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2013)

Annoyed, because Twilight Sparkle is trying to get all the Octopi in her town too :I


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 25, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Annoyed, because Twilight Sparkle is trying to get all the Octopi in her town too :I



Well thats nice of you to say :U. I gave my two away thank you very much.

Anyway i'm good :>


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2013)

Mad at humanity type of Angry.



Spoiler: A tad NSFW/Inappropriate because Swearing



"A young Girl was hit by a car earlier by my Sister's school and was left into Hospital ASAP worthy condition, Which of-course is really bad for her and her family, Let alone the people who witnessed the accident itself.

Except for a few ****heads who honestly had nothing better to do in their low-uneducated lives went ahead and laughed at the whole thing, LAUGHING at a Girl in so much pain, Saying it was "****ing Funny" and that she "Flew like a Dolphin" These type of people shouldn't be around the school let alone existing.

It's horrible when it comes to the community around England, It's not funny whatsoever and nobody's going to even attempt to give these Wankers the appropriate discipline which they deserve, They're just young smug and disgusting teenagers that just piss me the **** off.

I'm just happy the innocent Girl made it out alive, It wasn't a nice thing to hear about from my Mother."


This happened.




Twilight Sparkle said:


> Well thats nice of you to say :U. I gave my two away thank you very much.


Only lord knows I'm the only one who'll have the Octopi in my town and will stay there.


----------



## Silverpine (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm doing fairly well. Today was my exercise day, and I felt good after everything. Later today, I'll be practicing my piano! I'm memorizing the chords right now.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2013)

The usual....ever so impatient for the 1st to come!


----------



## beffa (Oct 25, 2013)

terrible rn ha ha ha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 25, 2013)

A huge change from yesterday. Sick and stressed out :c

Hopefully I feel better by tonight.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm better now. I finished a packet for English, so I'm glad that's out of the way.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2013)

I've felt better. Been sick for the better half of the week.


----------



## unravel (Oct 26, 2013)

Feeling meh, because I don't have money to go to arch con :/


----------



## Laurina (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm exhausted. Just got home from a ten hour shift. I had to stock Christmas all by myself in the front of the store (at night, next to the huge glass windows and entrance doors facing the empty parking lot with random shadows and cars driving by) while the rest of the overnight crew worked in the very back stock room.
*
NOT TO MENTION I HAD TO SHARE AN ISLE WORKING NEXT TO THIS GUY STARING AT ME FOR SIX HOURS WHILE I STOCKED... AND I'M PRETTY SURE IN THE CORNER OF MY EYE I SAW HIM MOVE OR BLINK OR TRY TO KILL ME.*


Spoiler: CREEPY MCSMILING CREEPFACE


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

Great.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been feeling so stress-free and careless. Which is strange because my boyfriend of a year and a half broke up with me out of the blue. He's a jerk and pissed me off, but I feel free.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

Woke up at 2-3 p.m. yesterday, gonna try to stay up until 8-9 p.m. tonight to reset my schedule. It's 3:42 a.m. btw, right now, where I am...


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 27, 2013)

Annoyed, I can't pixelate a Collar to save my life and I pretty much bet nobody would be willing to help me with such.

Either that or I hope someone around here is willing to take Commissions for making me a Winter Sweater over a Shirt.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Boring... Boring... Boring... Boring... Boring... Boring....


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2013)

Great.  Just finished XY main and post-game, and the new direct came out!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

Great. But it's Sunday and I have school tomorrow.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 27, 2013)

Frustrated. Where did I leave my Pokemon X game?! Ready to tear my room apart.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

I am sick with a bad cold and have been laying in bed watching tv, on TBT and taking naps oh and lots of medicine.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Good because I just ate pizza.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

Meh...not too bad I guess.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 28, 2013)

My throat's getting better today so i'm feeling a lot better than the other day


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 28, 2013)

Drinking Milk, preparing my Halloween video and going to extend another K.K. Song tomorrow, It's been a good day :3


----------



## unravel (Oct 28, 2013)

Woke up early , was suppose to play Dota 2since my dad is using it... I'm playing Pokemon Y.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 28, 2013)

That reminds me, sorry for not really talking much on Steam, Waffles.

I'm kinda like that when I first talk to someone I don't really know, haha D:


----------



## unravel (Oct 28, 2013)

Meh... It's fine dude haha


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2013)

Meh....a bit out of it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm okay. I accidentally made a racial slur at my karate lesson today and it turned out better than I expected.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 29, 2013)

I got about 9 hours of sleep and I've been feeling great all day. It's also been cloudy today, so the temperature was only around 70 and it felt great.

Also, I was worried because I didn't do my math homework but it turns out the whole class didn't so yeah. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm doing great.  Tuesday is one of my favorite days of the week.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

Gonna go to bed soon, got an appointment in the morning w/ my therapist.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

How am I doing today? Well, today hasn't actually started for me. It's still Tuesday to me! But good nonetheless.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

Fine, getting ready for day 2 of my 7 hour shifts as my bosses are away!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

Fine. I hate this specific teacher in my school though.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, I've done okay today. Kind of sad, but yeah... ;-;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 31, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> Fine. I hate this specific teacher in my school though.



Oh god I feel ya. I honestly dislike most of my teacher's this year, I'm typically likable (don't wanna sound conceited or anything but in general) but this year my teachers severely dislike me for unknown reasons. I had a horrible day today with massive amounts of HW, plus I'm in the musical but unfortunately I can't always make rehearsal due to a conflict _which_ my drama teacher is aware of, but chews me out for missing anything when plenty of kids have conflicts they've arranged. I got a strict lecture today which completely ruined my attitude and now I feel like crap. Yay halloween.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 31, 2013)

I got 8 StreetPasses hell yeah.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't feel so hot.  No friends to go trick or treating with, nothing to really do.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 31, 2013)

not so great. i ate a piece of pizza that didn't taste good so now i'm sad
and then after eating the pizza that didn't taste good i then remembered i had a huge project that i needed to work on because it's due tomorrow and then i got even more sad


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 1, 2013)

cant sleep


----------



## Lauren (Nov 1, 2013)

Staying uptoo late is killing me, but fun.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay. Kind of feel insane because that elusive lantern.

TAT


----------



## Laurina (Nov 1, 2013)

Good. It's not often I get to say I have a four day weekend c: I had yesterday off and spent a few hours of Halloween with my adorable nieces (5 year old went as Snow White and 2 year old went as Minnie Mouse). I get to relax today and if I'm up for it I'll probably go to a Halloween party tonight in Wisconsin. And I should be having an enjoyable weekend with friends. In other words, party party party. Wahoo.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm exhausted. In a ton of pain and I could sleep right now - but it's only 8:25pm. But I came home to be treated to a takeaway and a bottle of my current favourite wine.  On the upside, despite the physical strain I'm feeling good. Nothing feels better than a hard day's work.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm feeling great because I ordered an Ash Ketchum vest cosplay on eBay.


----------



## SweetRae (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm great! I'm busy, but I look forward to the rush of activity!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

I've got Skittles and some Strawberry Yazoo, I'm feeling great!
Also finding out that Laurina likes Dragon Ball Z too is grand, I finally have a person to be a DBZ nerd to!



Feraligatr said:


> I'm feeling great because I ordered an Ash Ketchum vest cosplay on eBay.


And what Generation Ash would that be? Sounds great though.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2013)

Confused because I don't know if this one person is my friend or not.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

So paranoid till the point I'm having such trouble sleeping, Welp.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 2, 2013)

Feeling good, Arsenal defeated Liverpool and I managed to EV train two pokemon that will be part of my competitive team.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> I've got Skittles and some Strawberry Yazoo, I'm feeling great!
> Also finding out that Laurina likes Dragon Ball Z too is grand, I finally have a person to be a DBZ nerd to!
> 
> 
> And what Generation Ash would that be? Sounds great though.


Kanto.  I need to either dye my hair black or or order Ash hair too


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

Just got home. Was planning on not sleeping tonight since I work at 7am. 
Forgot about daylight savings, so I have to stay up even longer.
I just want to sleep, but I can't or else I wont wake up until tomorrow at 6pm.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Started the day off by eating this Nummy breakfast ;o; I know it's reduced, but it was cheap okay :c
> 
> So I feel great so far!


hyogo shops at tesco


I've been alright... I guess...


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2013)

Good actually. No school tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 3, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> hyogo shops at tesco


But it was reduced! And it was really tasty even though it expired on the day I ate it.
Don't hate!

Also I'm fab today, I love it when people are interested in doing drawings of my mayor x.x


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

I feel like I'm extremely polarized in soo many things I like/dislike, feel and what I don 't feel and what I believe in or don't believe in... X_X

...schizo deluxe!!!!


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 4, 2013)

well i'm sick and ate too much nutella i guess that isn't so great


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty good considering I just came back from Denny's!!


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2013)

I FINISHED SCHOOL FOREVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unravel (Nov 5, 2013)

Preparing for exams for tomorrow


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm feeling disappointed because my Ash Ketchum costume still needs to arrive in the mail. I ordered it November 1st.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm feeling pretty good. Coincidentally to the post above me, today's the first possible day my Charmander plush will arrive, but nope,  since it's election day. I just want my Charmander!
But besides that, perfectly perfect since I've started using this form today and have scored a few nice items because of it.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm feeling upset
My Ash Ketchum costume came today


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 6, 2013)

I am feeling great, Arsenal just won in the Champions League against Borussia Dortmund. Plus it's a nice day out here in Sacramento


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

Wired!!!! ((o.o)) 'Had my first try of one of those 5-hr. energy thingy's and hit me like a ton of bricks....took another in the afternoon some time and still feeling the effects of it. It's like liquid legal crack!! lol.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 6, 2013)

I just finished watching _Sophie's Choice_ earlier... Just... Wow.... I thought _Grave of the Fireflies_ was the only film that really touched me so emotionally I cried a waterfall...


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 7, 2013)

My guy friend held my hand today.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 7, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> My guy friend held my hand today.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 7, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


MHMHMHMHM _I DON'T KNOW_~


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2013)

I finished my two little personal projects at work to make my job easier.

FINALLY.

It's been an awesome day.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel tired....not a lot of sleep...but it's still better than no sleep!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm doing good because I made a poster today and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm stuck babysitting my baby brother atm, so pretty bad


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

Awful....recently got a cold and it's driving me crazy!!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Awful....recently got a cold and it's driving me crazy!!


Ugh, I got a runny nose so suddenly! My doctor told me that recently a lot of patients came in with colds and the cough :c
Otherwise, I'm playing Clash of Clans, really fun.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Ugh, I got a runny nose so suddenly! My doctor told me that recently a lot of patients came in with colds and the cough :c
> Otherwise, I'm playing Clash of Clans, really fun.


...saw someone on FB(no one I knew personally but..) who got a cold...must be that time of year!


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 8, 2013)

Been a great day so far. I went to the mall and bought some new clothes and saw lots of beautiful women that I wish I could date.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, this kid criticized my taste in movies, saying that I have bad taste because I like _The Godfather_ and I find _Avatar_ overrated.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 8, 2013)

Bored the mods arent letting me have any fun


----------



## Heir (Nov 8, 2013)

Ooooh, I'm doing good today :B
Got to talk to my dad, he gave me money so I don't have to keep living off of Ravioli. Good day today is, yes


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm okay actually. I don't have any homework today. I can also play Mario Kart 7 a lot.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Bored and tired, haven't gone to bed yet...of course I have woken around 3 in the afternoon so that's probably why..


----------



## Zander (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel like crap.

Got into a fight yesterday, felt weird today, ended up blacking out at work and hitting my head on a steal beam, and I hink I have a slight concussion....


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

I just took a 30mg morphine a lil' while ago, so hopefully start feeling REAL good and maybe even go to sleep, I need it!! Then again, it doesn't help when I'm having too much fun listening to Celtic folk metal and folk metal in general lol...


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel terrible. I feel as if no one wants to be my friend in school.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Pretty decent given the lack of sleep...perhaps I'll go to bed earlier tonight..? Who knows!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm doing pretty good.  I missed an assignment for the first time in my English Dual Credit College class, but my grade will still be an A average.  Other than that I'm fine.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2013)

i'd say im going good considering kuma just got her friend/s to harass/abuse/threaten me in IRC.
im good


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm okay because nobody did anything to piss me off yet. Also school is cancelled tomorrow so I'm excited about that...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 10, 2013)

Suprisingly I'm doing great so far today.  Normally my days are terrible, so that's a first, lol.


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 11, 2013)

Good'ish. College was alright today. Boring, like usual. Had to come home at 2:30pm, had a massive migraine and started to feel really rough. I got home and slept and now i'm good.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm doing well because I didn't have school today.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 12, 2013)

I am quite down. I have to cope with the idea that the person I was interested in... doesn't feel the same. We always have fun together and he seems to like me but when I propose him stuff to do, he always seem to have better things to do. I told him that I was interest and he said he was surprised (yeah right !) but "he always takes a long time before being interested in someone and he isn't in a mood to meet people right now but he nevertheless feels like we get along well together". Oh great. Polite rejection. Damn I feel like crap.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

I have pneumonia...so kinda' crappy!


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, it started out pretty rough as the kid who would always criticize my taste in movies has begun to get mad at me over a Siskel & Ebert review. Jesus, if Siskel & Ebert hated the film, can't you just accept it as it is? I know there are times where they're wrong (such as the Roger Ebert comments for _Blue Velvet_ or _The Usual Suspects_), but why get mad at me over their opinion?

It did get better later, we watched _Pulp Fiction_ for my film club.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm bad because I really need to order something on eBay but I can't until next Thursday.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm okay today because I've had fun playing Mario Kart 7. Also, I finished a geometry packet that was due and it wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm really sad today.

Amongst other things, my phone got completely wet and no longer works.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 14, 2013)

Very depressed. I miss people who are gone, I upset my boyfriend because I'm a socially awkward loser, and I just want to crawl into bed and not wake up for a long time.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm happy because I punched someone and I only got a lunch detention.


----------



## Heir (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm good, just went to the store to get some supplies for dinner tonight. Do wish I had a free bike though, walking to and from the store is a bit tiring.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pretty meh. The download for Senran Kagura Burst is taking forever though.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Kinda' crappy.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 14, 2013)

Unusually happy, today is my birthday


----------



## Heir (Nov 14, 2013)

bluegoat14 said:


> Unusually happy, today is my birthday



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy.  I don't have school on Fridays  (I go to private school), and I finished almost all my homework in school today.

Time for video games.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

bluegoat14 said:


> Unusually happy, today is my birthday








Lol, sorry I couldn't help it! XD


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 14, 2013)

^ I'm sure their birthday is even happier now!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

^Lol.

..Anyways, I'm doing alright I guess...'probably gonna head to bed in a bit.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 15, 2013)

I lost my glasses and I don't feel like putting contacts in.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 15, 2013)

Do any of you ever feel really depressed all of a sudden? That is how I feel right now and it is getting really old.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm okay because I finally have a friend in real life.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

Doing alright. Hoping a certain fat check comes in the mail today(though I highly doubt it knowing our luck).


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 15, 2013)

No school today for me 

watched all 23 episodes of Attack on titan in 1 day!

SO GOOOD.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 15, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Lol, sorry I couldn't help it! XD





Heir said:


> Happy Birthday!





Retro Rider said:


> ^ I'm sure their birthday is even happier now!



Thank you so much for the birthday wishes! 



Feraligatr said:


> I'm okay because I finally have a friend in real life.



That's awesome, enjoy your day! (I'm still waiting for mine)



Miss Renee said:


> Do any of you ever feel really depressed all of a sudden? That is how I feel right now and it is getting really old.



Yes, I definitely have. I know it isn't much, but I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

I just took an ambien a lil' while ago so I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

Less sleepy than yesterday at least since I woke up by myself and not mom's alarm going off at 8 am D:


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm sort of bored. There's nothing to eat here. I finished all of my homework.


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

feeling worn out and annoyed sigh


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

Good.  I played billiards earlier (I've practiced it every other weekend with my dad for the past 3 years), and we get to celebrate my sister's birthday tonight.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

meh


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 16, 2013)

not so great. worried and nervous bout a huge presentation on tuesday
it's even worst when you have stage fright like me ugh


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

sleepy


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm okay. I have a geometry test tomorrow and I think I'll do well on it.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 17, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> not so great. worried and nervous bout a huge presentation on tuesday
> it's even worst when you have stage fright like me ugh



Good luck! I also suffer from stage fright too, but just keep preparing, planning and I'm sure it'll go well. I bet afterwards once you've done the presentation you'll feel so happy and relieved it's over. c:

I've been okay though today. Yesterday morning I wasn't feeling too great, but then later on in the afternoon I went out for a meal with my family and had a nice roast dinner with apple pie. Also I got the chance to take loads of pictures on my camera too, hehe.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Doing alright I suppose.  Looking into modern philosphy, while debugging my project written in C.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

crappy.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2013)

Meh. 
That's how I always feel though. Meh.
This weekend was restful. I got a good FF for Shingeki No Kyojin halfway done. So yay. I also got lots of sleep.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Psydye said:


> crappy.



(My original post in regards to you.)

We need to stop thinking in the way.  -  I could dive into the scientific/philosophical discussion of emotions, but I assume your need is something a little less than intense philosophical analysis.  

You feeling sad could be simply because you're going through a stage of a non-polar depression mood:



Psydye said:


> Dear me,
> stop being crazy!
> Sincerely, me.





Psydye said:


> sleepy





Psydye said:


> Listening to tunes, and just getting by as usual...I woke up around 1:00 a.m. so will probably stay up for most of the day or at least until afternoon....



Are all symptoms of a non-polar depressed person.  The strongest emotion for man is the term _love_.  A heavily abused word.  It's also a word that we use in the wrong way.  But lets not get into that discussion.  You see, without a love (or affection) you'll become experincing vast symptoms of feeling bad for others or yourself.  Stepping on an ant may cause you to feel bad.  While it may simply fly by you.  From what I've seen, or analyzed; you are just going through a stage of not being cared for.  (Affection is what I mean)

I may be wrong, but I'm just assuming their was a recent pass from someone or you caused something?  If so, that's empathy.  Interesting enough, empathy is caused by co-exisitence.  

I realize my post may lack _some_ compassion.  But in the end, carefully choose where you put your sadness.  Allow your mind to reverse the feeling of sadness and replace it with something *productive.*


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm okay so far. Let's see if that changes after school.


----------



## puppy (Nov 19, 2013)

i just cant
im so over school rn 
earlier i was thinking about how if i were to expire tomorrow i would have spent my whole life just doing school.

im not doing terrible in my classes or anything, im just _really_ exhausted and unhappy with it


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sort of confused. I'm sure things will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 19, 2013)

i am mad because i can't sleep and i kinda just gave up on trying to....


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm doing ok.....trying to deal with my Asperger's more and look into people's faces when I talk to them. I know it's not something you can cure or anything but I figure I can at least try to get over it more...deal with it more I guess..manage it more.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm disappointed in myself now but that might change later.


----------



## puppy (Nov 21, 2013)

my pre-calculus teacher ruined my day ughh

he was teaching us something and then he's like "this isnt going to be on the quiz, im just showing you how they came up with this formula"
and i only half meant for him to hear me, so i said "then why are you teaching us this, i dont care about this if its not going to be on the quiz"
so he hears that, and to the whole class he says something like "it makes me really angry when people just want to learn whats going to be on a quiz or test, you should care about this stuff, you should care about learning."
and im just sitting there like wow. im sorry i dont teach pre-cal for a living??? like why should i care really????
instant drop to my least favorite teacher, and the only one i actually hate


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2013)

terrible. tammy left me. this nis the worst day ever
ok but uh 
and omfg puppy i feel bad for u wtf..........

i guess ive been doing okay but i feel like some of my friends really find me annoying so i just kinda wanna avoid them


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 22, 2013)

uhhh okay i guess


----------



## puppy (Nov 22, 2013)

tsundere said:


> terrible. tammy left me. this nis the worst day ever
> ok but uh
> and omfg puppy i feel bad for u wtf..........
> 
> i guess ive been doing okay but i feel like some of my friends really find me annoying so i just kinda wanna avoid them



Im really sorry i couldnt take her. ): my mother turned the wifi off right as i was getting to the station.
an  you arent annoyin  in the slightest <3 so dont worry about that w/ me at least


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sick so I stayed home from school. I have a karate belt test today and I'm excited about that.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2013)

Doing OK, 'really want the limited edition ALBW 3DS XL though, ugh!!! >.<


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2013)

My day has been going great. I'm not even sure why.


----------



## Heir (Nov 25, 2013)

Been bed ridden since Thursday and starting to feel better today, woo

I guess I /can/ go to school tomorrow :B


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2013)

It's been okay. People in school said my drawings were awesome.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Today has been great. It's been snowing!


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 27, 2013)

Doing pretty well today, don't have homework, at least I have more time to watch some more films on my own time.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2013)

YESSS! THANKSGIVING BREAK HAS STARTED AND I HAVE NO HOMEWORK!!!

?So how do you think I'm feeling?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanksgiving break started for me last Thursday, lol.

So I've been pretty bored lately.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 7, 2013)

It's been great because I have $15 to buy my trim for karate on Tuesday.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 7, 2013)

alright. it's not wonderful but it's not terrible either


----------



## Chessa (Dec 7, 2013)

Terrible, I have the flue and I can't stop coughing and sneezing


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

I just got killed in Mafia. I'm doing fantastic, I guess. #sarcasm


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm doing good.  Been playing my favorite MMORPG and working on College English homework.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 9, 2013)

Today I'm fine...Not up, not down, just a very flat, Kansas-style plain. Kind of a relief, actually, hehe.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2013)

Pretty good, pretty good. I'm experimenting with some photographic editing equipment.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

Okay. Nothing much that I've done other than clean my room and help clean the house + school stuff.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2013)

*Studying for exams.*

*punkass exams*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2013)

Bored because the roads are still iced here in Texas.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm doing horrible because I don't have any food to eat except one rice krispies treat.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

LOOK I JUST WANT TO BUMP THIS AND BRING IT BACK OKAY.

Because I am ****ing ecstatic today. I just found out there's this confessions blog for ACNL on Tumblr and there's a whole tag on it dedicated to TBT. And reading through this tag, there's quite a few things dedicated to me! It's so sweet! It's adorable how much some people dislike me.

http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/75411751267


> Oath2Order is just a big cuddly bear. <3


See? It's so nice. I knew ya'll loved me.


http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/75407787687


> i'm so sick of oath2order on tbt. he's more annoying than jojo man and he tries to be a subtle ******* to everyone


Oh. I guess not. I'm not all too subtle though, so you got that wrong.


http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/75268761183


> oath2order is more like a neopet kind of guy.


I don't get this one?


http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/74800509048


> Also while on the subject of TBT... Oath2Order and Trundle are as "good" at trolling as Stcyadams. I'm sorry but when you're all " LOL I TROLL ON MY FREE TIME" You're not really a good troll since you have to EXPLAIN that you're trolling. True trolling and the definition of trolling is long gone with pups like these trying so hard.


I never said I'm a troll. It's funny. They think I'm trolling but like, no, I really do stand behind most of the crap I say. For the most part. I mean, sure, I troll sometimes, but at least I'm a good troll, since you had to post an anonymous confession about me. Come on, tell me who you are!


http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/74413335733


> i think oath2order is one of the *****iest ****s at tbt, the "you can't sit with us" in his sig pisses me off so much, joke or not


YOU HAVE WON THE HONOR OF BEING IN MY SIGNATURE. Who are you?! This is amazing. I want to send you a bouquet or an Edible Arrangement or something. This is the funniest* posts I've ever seen and I love it. Thank you so much!
*Funny because it's true.


I really don't think you guys truly understand how happy this makes me. I love it <3


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 3, 2014)

^ That is brilliant. Didn't know it existed either, may have to check it out.

On topic: not bad. Better than this time last week.


----------



## SirGanatar (Feb 3, 2014)

Thats fantastic, Oath. Was a good read.  You're obviously loved.


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm doing okay, but extremely bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Kind of annoyed because I never got an e-mail from my uni telling me to register to a class I want to take, therefore I have to go there and get them to register for me I suppose -_- Well it doesn't start 'til 25th March and idk if it's supposed to be that or that they make you register later.


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 3, 2014)

Stressed - have two tests this week, essays to write for scholarships, and I'm behind on my studying


----------



## canadasquare (Feb 3, 2014)

Not good man, not good at all 

   -Why?
BECAUSE TEEN WOLF
STILES THO


Spoiler


----------



## Horus (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm doin' fine I guess


----------



## missymagi (Feb 4, 2014)

just passin' through the forums while in school


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 4, 2014)

Irritated. But I'm back at uni on Thursday so that makes things a bit better.


----------



## Draegan (Feb 4, 2014)

Stressed, irritated and tired. I've got a convention starting the 14th that I'm an artist at; everything that could have gone wrong did and now I'm super behind trying to make enough product to make it worth while. x_x
Trying to teach my grandmother to use my sewing machine... Let's just say I'm not teacher material.


----------



## easpa (Feb 4, 2014)

Pretty happy because a guy in my year told me he didn't know I stutter, which is pretty cool because I thought it was really obvious. It's something I'm extremely self-conscious about as well so it's such a relief to know that I don't have to be aha.


----------



## StarMayor (Feb 4, 2014)

Even though I'm a bit cold right now, I'm feeling pretty good now that I definitely know I've got a job.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Good, a bit hungry though but I finally got a larger SD card for my 3DS so wee


----------



## SockHead (Feb 4, 2014)

awesome i shot a student film and played the main role. turned out pretty good!!


----------



## Miley (Feb 4, 2014)

School starts in 6 days!
I'm excited that I only had to pay $30 for tuition and books 
(thank you federal aid!!)
Next fall I'll be in training to be an EMT and a year after that I'll transfer to USC


So pretty hopeful at the moment but at the same time I'm a little meh because I haven't worked out hard since the new year.
Like I already feel good, but I know that if I fall into bad habits I'll feel like crap when I start going to the beach a lot this summer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miley said:


> School starts in 6 days!
> I'm excited that I only had to pay $30 for tuition and books
> (thank you federal aid!!)
> Next fall I'll be in training to be an EMT and a year after that I'll transfer to USC
> ...



OK SO NOW I KIND OF FEEL LIKE CRYING BECAUSE MOLLY IS IN BOXES HOLY CRAP MAN
SHE WAS MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE VILLAGER


----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 5, 2014)

Today was a little tiring but otherwise amazing. It was my mom's birthday, so I made her food and got her a 3DS with AC:NL. She really liked everything and had a great time. Ok sorry for the shameless out-of-place plug but I'm actually hoping I can get her some horse villagers (she's born in the year of the horse and loves horses), so if any of y'all would be willing to reserve one for her until she's set everything up, please PM me! I don't have a lot of bells but will happily make drawings for you and give you perfect cherries. Will keep checking the Villager Trading Plaza in the meantime


----------



## kasane (Feb 5, 2014)

Well...
tomorrow is a day off from school but...
I hate one of my classes, I'm separated from my friends (and A LOT of them took the same option, but we were in different classes, ugh my luck -.-) and the people behind me are pretty loud and swear like it's built in their English vocab. Also someone I hate is in that class as well and the teacher is nice and calm but she is pretty slow at teaching us stuff so I'm basically finding the notes and researching etc. to get ahead of the topics. **** my life ;_;


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in a lot of pain, there's a stupid blizzard, I'm sad, I'm at work (blah)...so not very good. But at the same time I logged on the forum and someone absolutely made my day better here. If you read this, you'll know who you are.


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahaha.. _of all days to be sick_...


----------



## mob (Feb 5, 2014)

Staying home.


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> It was my mom's birthday, so I made her food and got her a 3DS with AC:NL. She really liked everything and had a great time. Ok sorry for the shameless out-of-place plug but I'm actually hoping I can get her some horse villagers (she's born in the year of the horse and loves horses), so if any of y'all would be willing to reserve one for her until she's set everything up, please PM me! I don't have a lot of bells but will happily make drawings for you and give you perfect cherries. Will keep checking the Villager Trading Plaza in the meantime


wow, its awesome ur mom plays video games (my folks dont hav any hobbies) 

right now im edgy cause theres a blizzard rolling in, thankfully im stocked up on foods & stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

So-so. Need to go to my uni because they missed to send me an e-mail so they need to register me on a class -_- Takes sometime to get there so >>

And dad being a douche as usual...


----------



## JackoCFC (Feb 11, 2014)

Today I'm going to the fridge, getting my cans of carling and watching the football. Cumon you blues!


----------



## StarMayor (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm feeling pretty good today. I had my first day of work (after spending yesterday worrying about it) and it went really well.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

Being sad and lonely like always.. ;o;


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 11, 2014)

Went to a Mosque on a school trip yesterday and I'm still feeling that train-ride nostalgia.


----------



## Le Ham (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm okay... I have to keep myself quiet and sad all the time around other people because whenever I'm happy, I end up either making someone hate me or forgetting that no one cares what I think. So my main goal in life is to only speak when being spoken to.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2014)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I'm okay... I have to keep myself quiet and sad all the time around other people because whenever I'm happy, I end up either making someone hate me or forgetting that no one cares what I think. So my main goal in life is to only speak when being spoken to.



That's sad. **** them... You're hanging around the wrong people. </3 

I'm exhausted/burned out with paper cuts all over my hands. Spent 6 hours in the studio on my day off working on some overly ambitious stop-motion animation I decided to do with my friends for a class >.> (It's Bill Murray in a strip club... hahahaha)


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2014)

Pretty good. Kind of bored :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

Alright, finishing my lunch, resting a bit before doing exercises and then time for ANW //addict4lyfe


----------

